# Newcastle - Westgate Ark



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Westgate Ark Neutering Clinic in Newcastle are a center in the west end of Newcastle who rescue, socialise and rehome feral cats along with assisting people with rehoming cats in need and neutering pets. 
Their place is lovely, the cats are really well cared for and a lot of time and effort put in to get them ready for rehoming. Denise from Lazy Days Pet Beds has visited the center on 2 occasions to drop off beds to auction and raise fund for injured cats who came into their care. She was impressed with the environment the cats are in and depressed that she couldn't take any home! We plan to continue to support them and would ask if anyone in the area has any spare time to give they would really appreciate it. They are always looking for spare hands for a couple of hours just to spend time with the cats and get them used to humans. 
Their facebook page has more information and to follow the stories of the cats in their care. They are a small organisation who could always use a little help. Please take a look


----------

